# masonry rise formula



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

is the formula for masonry the total rise time length divided by the tred width?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

What?

Are you trying to figure an arch, or gable, or what? English son, english. Do you speak it?


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

its for stairs


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> What?
> 
> Are you trying to figure an arch, or gable, or what? English son, english. Do you speak it?


:wallbash:
i agree with six here.mason,your last couple posts have not made any sense.i understand that you are young,and you are coming here for advice.but please phrase your posts in a manner that make some sort of sense.


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok srry about that guys ok heres the deal if i have a desired height to go too say a porch and the width of my treads are 12 inches wide, to keep my steps at 7.5 inches how do i know what i should set my my bricks or stone at before i put the bluestone on to get 7.5.measure the desired height times the total run of stairs and divide that number by 12 to get my rise number ?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Stair rise count = total rise / max riser. Then round count up to even number.
Tread count = rise count minus 1 

So lets say you have 75" total rise, that's 75 / 7.5 = 10 risers at 7.5" each.

If treads are 12", then you'd have 9 x 12 = 108" total run

Your 1st rough tread height would have to be = 7.5 minus blue stone thickness.
The rest would rough at 7.5" rise x 12' tread each, above your first rough tread (without blue stone on).
.
When you add your blue stone to each tread, all the risers will be equal at 7.5" each.

So what is the total height you have to work with?

Joe


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

It can be mind bending even for an experianced mason. THere a a lot of little things to keep in mind.
Here's an example. Most of my bluestone steps are 14"X2" tread stock and I like to keep my rise between 6"-7" if possible. (very comfortable steps)

Soooo, you must subtract 2" for bluestone and then another 1/2" for setting bed. I like 1/2" bed only because it gives me a little extra room to make up inconsistancies in the bluestone or the riser material. (I use natural stone a lot) 
If you are going to pitch the steps remember you may end up raising the back edge of the stone and dropping the front. You start gaining an 1/8" and an 1/8" there all of the sudden you are going to start losing your equal rises.

Overhang. I typically lay the treads with a 3/4" overhang. So when you build your risers keep them in 3/4" in on each side. An try to plan out using a stock tread size. Say 54", that way you won't waste $$ by having to buy the next larger size tread stone and cut it. Hopfully you will also end up with 3 thermaled edges.
Now you need to consider the overhang on the front of the tread. If the tread is 14" and you need a 3/4" overhang the rough riser is NOT going to be 13 1/4", you need to figure out the joint between the back of the tread and the next riser. SO now add 3/8". The total distance between rough riser and rough riser will be 13 5/8".

THere you go 25 years of step building in 5 minutes. You're only going to learn by doing it and screwing it up. THat's how most of us figured it out....and that was BEFORE the internet.:laughing:


----------

